# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Seated Overhead Press vs Standing Overhead Press

## JBarron

with a barbell.

I usually do seated, I feel it isolates my delts more. Now one can lift more doing standing overhead press is that correct or false?

----------


## tballz

I do seated usually so I don't cheat. But sometimes i do standing so that I can cheat a little and get more reps up.

----------


## bigslick7878

Gotta be seated to take the legs completely out of it.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Seated barbell shoulder press is probably one of my favorite exercises i'd say. I love going heavy on it

----------


## M302_Imola

I can rep more weight on seated barbell press than standing military presses. With that being said, I switch them up weekly.

----------


## JBarron

> Seated barbell shoulder press is probably one of my favorite exercises i'd say. I love going heavy on it


I love it too, ever since I switched to it after a few months of arnold press, i can't get enough lol.




> I can rep more weight on seated barbell press than standing military presses. With that being said, I switch them up weekly.


I haven't tried standing for a while, can you go as heavy on seated as you can on standing? Granted u said you can rep more weight seated, didn't know if your max was higher on one or the other.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

The bad thing for me with standing is I fractured my lowest vertebrae deadlifting and it has still yet to heal, so it puts me in severe pain to stand and do exercises like that

----------


## 6ft5

I do both also. Qwith standin I can go a bit heavier and throw it up. Use the negitives to get the most out of it.

----------


## sean_holland

I do all my lifts standing. I don't like seated, something about it causes my lower back to hurt/arch/contract. I don't find my legs get involved in the movement at all when standing. I clean it above my head, do the set and bring it down controlled.

----------


## Regular guy

If your standing and using your legs it not a shoulder press but push press. Push jerk uses even more legs. 

I perfer standing. Do to injury can't push jerks, but can push press with light weight.

----------


## mario_ps2

> The bad thing for me with standing is I fractured my lowest vertebrae deadlifting and it has still yet to heal, so it puts me in severe pain to stand and do exercises like that


seated presses are great although hang and clean presses are massive for deltoids..just got to becareful with that back.


how in the world did you fracture you lower vertabrae from deadlifting? :Hmmmm:

----------


## tjax03

> with a barbell.
> 
> I usually do seated, I feel it isolates my delts more. Now one can lift more doing standing overhead press is that correct or false?


Personally, I can lift more while seated. You can cheat and heave it up when standing, but there is no point in doing that if your goal is just muscular development. When standing you activate your core muscles and lower back alot, which tires me out more quickly than when I'm seated.

----------


## tyciol

I think it depends on how you're doing it. A seated press can be more stable since you don't have to bear weight on your legs and can align them for balance instead of load-bearing (could spread them out). The bigger stability could up the weight you can press.

On the other hand, if someone is flexing their knees/hips and doing a push-press motion, that could allow more weight in the standing press. I think that's why some do the strict military press with the locked legs so that you can't make the momentum like that.

----------

